# Profile Notation



## dioxide45 (Jul 23, 2017)

What is up with @amanda14 profile? When I was reading this thread, I noticed it said "Pool Education Team Member" under the handle. This being the same place where many of us have our "TUG Review Crew" notations. It doesn't seem that even @amanda14 knows how it got there.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 23, 2017)

That's what is entered in the Custom Title field field of the Personal Details tab in her profile.  below that field it says "If specified, this will replace the title that displays under your name in your posts."


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 24, 2017)

that member told a story once about holding an impromptu "TUG learning session" at a pool while on vacation at a Timeshare...so I added that to her user title =)

it was meant to be amusing, but if she doesnt want it ill happily remove it (Although admittedly the story is very very old, as is that title if im not mistaken)


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 24, 2017)

Makai Guy said:


> That's what is entered in the Custom Title field field of the Personal Details tab in her profile.  below that field it says "If specified, this will replace the title that displays under your name in your posts."


Odd, I don't see a "Custom Title" field on the Personal Details tab in my profile.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 24, 2017)

its not something a user can edit themselves...its an admin only thing.

yours is "TUG Review Crew: Veteran"


----------



## amanda14 (Jul 24, 2017)

Actually she is a he.  Nice to meet you all.  You can leave it.  It's funny and gives me TUG cred!


----------



## rhonda (Jul 24, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> that member told a story once about holding an impromptu "TUG learning session" at a pool while on vacation at a Timeshare...so I added that to her user title =)
> 
> it was meant to be amusing, but if she doesnt want it ill happily remove it (Although admittedly the story is very very old, as is that title if im not mistaken)


Ha ha!  Very much like the "Tag Fairy" on the Disboards.  Receiving a custom tag is a highly prized attribute.


----------



## Panina (Jul 25, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> that member told a story once about holding an impromptu "TUG learning session" at a pool while on vacation at a Timeshare...so I added that to her user title =)
> 
> it was meant to be amusing, but if she doesnt want it ill happily remove it (Although admittedly the story is very very old, as is that title if im not mistaken)


 It is amusing and earned even if done a long time ago.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 26, 2017)

rhonda said:


> Ha ha!  Very much like the "Tag Fairy" on the Disboards.  Receiving a custom tag is a highly prized attribute.


If Brian wanted to, he could probably set up another revenue stream selling customized TUG tags!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 26, 2017)

10 dollars per letter!!!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 26, 2017)

I think we've identified Brian's 401k program!


----------



## klpca (Jul 26, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> 10 dollars per letter!!!


I'm waiting to buy resale.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 26, 2017)

klpca said:


> I'm waiting to buy resale.


Good point.  There's no such thing as a new letter.  They've always been used before, by many, many people.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 26, 2017)

ok ok...ive just gone to speak with my manager, and someone has recently turned in some existing letters so I can offer them to you RIGHT NOW for just $7.50 a letter, but you have to sign up today!


----------



## klpca (Jul 26, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> ok ok...ive just gone to speak with my manager, and someone has recently turned in some existing letters so I can offer them to you RIGHT NOW for just $7.50 a letter, but you have to sign up today!



I heard they go for a penny on ebay. Can I please have my parting gift?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 26, 2017)

resale letters are in much smaller font, and will only actually appear on your profile in every 6th post!  So you really are better off buying retail letters!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 26, 2017)

Brian, didn't you forget to say that if anyone buys letters from The Developer, they get three BONUS letters!!! And this deal is good for today only!!! Just trying to help you out, and channeling my best sales weasel voice.


----------



## klpca (Jul 26, 2017)

Sorry guys I found a website called LUG (it's the letter users group) and they tell me that I should always buy resale.


----------



## klpca (Jul 26, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> resale letters are in much smaller font, and will only actually appear on your profile in every 6th post!  So you really are better off buying retail letters!


This really is golden!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 26, 2017)

klpca said:


> Sorry guys I found a website called LUG (it's the letter users group) and they tell me that I should always buy resale.


In addition to offering resale letters on LUG, members there can also trade letters with other LUG members. A nice benefit of membership. And you don't have to pay those confiscatory prices offered by that TUG guy!!


----------

